# Plantage disque...comment récuperer musique du iPod??



## jeje (20 Mars 2003)

Suite à un gros soucis sur son disqu dur et boot impossible sous OS X...mon frère a réussi à sauvegarder (à partir d'OS9) son disque sur un ICE externe (mais pas tout...et notamment ses mp3) et a installé proprement OS X après un formatage.

La question : comment remettre dans iTunes toute la musique qui est sur son IPod car itunes dit qu'il n'est pas le proprio...


Merci d'avance


----------



## quark67 (20 Mars 2003)

Il faut utiliser l'ipod comme disque dur.
Les mp3 y sont stockés dans un dossier invisible.
Des utilitaires permettent d'y accéder.
Une recherche rapide sur versiontracker.com donne par exemple ceci:
Escape Pod 1.0  -  tool to extract mp3 files from an iPod
Get iPod mp3 0.5   -  Reveals currently playing iPod MP3 in Finder
iPod Access 1.1   -  copy songs from iPod to Mac by artist/album
iPod playlist cloner 1.0   -  clone complete playlist from iPod to Mac
iPod Viewer 2.0.1   -  Import/transfer songs from your iPod to your Mac

etc.
Tous les logiciels cités sont des freeware.

Bref, il y a l'embarras du choix.
Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'utiliser ces logiciels, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent.


----------

